# G20 seats In A B14



## themonster4door (Sep 5, 2002)

i was wondering can g20 seats fit a b14 sentra without modification im looking to do a interior swap.......  .............hmmmmmmmmmm......
and if somebody has done it then lets see some pics of it im really looking for some leather in the ride......i think the chicks will dig it.........i know i will plus b14 sentra seats in one word SUCK..... my neck my back.....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I think it is a dir3ect fit... I mayu be wrong..

but allot of people have done this swap... even b13's


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Your like the third person to ask this question this past week.

The fronts will fit, but noboy is sure if the rear will.


----------



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

*HeHeHe It was me ....*

Yeah, I was the one posting it during last week, lol but I didn't stop searching until I found out all the information I needed. The front seats and the back seats are a direct fit, but they have to be the p11 (99-02) seats not the p10s. That I know off from my research only the newer inifiniti seats p11 are the direct fit plus the p11 seats are much nicer. I think stealh has a picture of the swap. Was kind enough to send it to me but I'm in the middle of class so I can't post it, sorry. They look beatiful.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Where are you in class?
I'm in class too.

Seth


----------



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm in Miami,FL. In Miami Dade Kendall Campus.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh,
I'm at Nova Law in Davie (595 and University).

Seth


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

if u get the G20 leather seats and put them in your b14 wouldnt you have to get the leather stuff for your door also to go with the seats


----------



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

Atleast you are in Florida and not in Michigan or one of the other 49 states; LoL.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

*Re: HeHeHe It was me ....*



95sentra said:


> *Yeah, I was the one posting it during last week, lol but I didn't stop searching until I found out all the information I needed. The front seats and the back seats are a direct fit, but they have to be the p11 (98-01) seats not the p10s. That I know off from my research only the newer inifiniti seats p11 are the direct fit plus the p11 seats are much nicer. I think stealh has a picture of the swap. Was kind enough to send it to me but I'm in the middle of class so I can't post it, sorry. They look beatiful. *


The P11 was from 99-02. The 02 had some very nice Sport seats with suede inserts down the middle. PHAT...


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

arent the g20 seats ......power seats?


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Kalel said:


> *arent the g20 seats ......power seats? *


Drivers side is. I dunno it its optional tho...


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

would you be able to incorporate those power seats into the B14? What would we have to do, tap into the battery yet again?


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

Ok ... so the P11 seats are direct bolt-on ... like you remove the b14 seats and the new ones fit in the hole without any mods ?

And if it's powered how u make it work ?
Txk, Yann


----------



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

From what I read; if I remenber correctly they are direct bolt ons. If anything a rubber hammer and a drill isn't to much of a big deal.

-:- G20 Interior in a B14 -:-


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Whenever you get a chance. Post the pictures. A lot of people would like to see how they look.


----------



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

done enjoy


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Link doesn't work! I got all excited hearing about replacing my $h!tty seats... but the link doesn't work. 

How much do the seats cost anyway?


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

crap, the link doesnt work. I hate my seats they are disgusting. I just bought those cheap freakin seat covers off ebay just to cover them up. I dunno tho the g20 seats have to cost alot. I might just go with some racing seats or recover mine sometime in the future.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

i was wondering u know how the new model sentra's and se-r's have a leather option at the dealer for arounk 1k do u think they will be able to do it for a b14?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
If they are power seats you can get the power mechanism to wirk. You just need the wire harness out of a g20 for power to get it to work.

Seth


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

How much do the G20 seats go for ? Im thinking of getting them from a junk yard..anyone know the price range for 2 (driver/passanger)?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

95sentra said:


> *From what I read; if I remenber correctly they are direct bolt ons. If anything a rubber hammer and a drill isn't to much of a big deal.
> 
> -:- G20 Interior in a B14 -:- *


url not found.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> *How much do the G20 seats go for ? Im thinking of getting them from a junk yard..anyone know the price range for 2 (driver/passanger)? *


All the places I have seen will only sell the whole leather setup together. That would include the door inserts & rear seats. Last I was quoted was around $600 for everything which isnt bad, but then again I could get a custom setup at www.autoleathers.com for around $700. Try www.car-part.com for some used ones...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Blam!


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

WHOA NICE, TIME TO HIT THE JUNKYARD FOR SOME WRECKED P11'S


----------



## tr0n (May 8, 2003)

damn thats nice
so the rear is a direct fit too?


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

HOw, we just need someone to do a detailed writeup on how to install the wireing harness for the drivers seat, then everyone can start doing these conversions


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

OMG. i just found my next add-on . anyone know if they do like a 2-tone color?


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

damn those are bad as hell.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

BUMP. damn i learn something new everyday. those look VERY NICE!!! im hittin up the yard too!!! and the door inserts are direct fit as well? is that correct?


> The P11 was from 99-02. The 02 had some very nice Sport seats with suede inserts down the middle. PHAT...


oOoOoO that's what I WANT!!!! 
this is gonna be sooo sweet. i know where this paychecks going! 
yo the Gimp, thanks for linking this thread in that newbies repeat question post! i never would've seen it otherwise!!!
 im sooo excited!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Stealth*

Exactly what year are those seats from? and What modifications did you have to do to fit them, if any?


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> Exactly what year are those seats from? and What modifications did you have to do to fit them, if any?


Can you not read?


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

I have a pair of G20 seats from my old G20 before I got rid of its mangled remains, them things are heavy as [email protected] alot heavier then the stock 200 seats (at least my base model cloth covered foam seats)


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

that's cool with me. if i really cared about weight reduction my passengers would be sittin ont he floor  

j/k. how much heavier. those things look nice and comfy. i think it'd be worth it to me. my 17"s aren't helping weight too much either


----------



## 200sxey (Nov 23, 2003)

Kind of a newb question here, but did your car that you put the G20 seats in have power on the driver side? My 200SX doesn't have any power seats, and I'm wondering if this conversion is still possible??


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

200sxey said:


> Kind of a newb question here, but did your car that you put the G20 seats in have power on the driver side? My 200SX doesn't have any power seats, and I'm wondering if this conversion is still possible??


If you read the whole thread, this question will get answered.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

rbloedow said:


> Can you not read?


chill dogg, the thread says 99-02, he does not specify exactly what year seats are inthe pic, now can't YOU read!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

read it again.


> The P11 was from 99-02. The 02 had some very nice Sport seats with suede inserts down the middle. PHAT...


the seats are like the same throughout 99-01 and then the 02's are like ^^^ i would assume. it really doesn't matter what the EXACT year the seats in the pic are from, i'll assume the P11's seats were the same from 99, 00, 01, and a little different design, but same seat, in 02.

also, no modifications are needed, except a few wire splices to get the power seat function.


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> chill dogg, the thread says 99-02, he does not specify exactly what year seats are inthe pic, now can't YOU read!


Simple deductive logic would lead you to believe that if a picture is featured in a thread about how p11 seats fit in B14's, then the picture obviously deals with the subject. The P11 G20's were produced from '99-'02, so with some simple reasoning you have your answer. Most manufacturers don't really change their seat designs much each year, and this is the case with the G20.


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Well I just picked up my G20 black leather seats (p11) and I got my door inserts yesterday. :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: 

The only problem is that I need a driver seat, and my front seat doesn't have the whole in the headrest, but the seat is exactly the same otherwise and it is pretty damn heavy.

I was wondering if anyone every wrote up a how to on this becasue I'm about to attempt this mod.

Also on the passenger seat I have the full tracks and everything, but there is a relay plug in the bottom of the seat with the rest of the cord cut off and I was wndering if the passenger seat had power as well or if that is just for the side air bags????


----------



## akapaul (May 25, 2002)

That is most likely the seat belt wire. Is your seat belt lamp on?

Please post pics


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

I haven't put the seats in yet, still waiting on a driver seat. But I will do a play by play pic of everything. Don't know if I will have time to do the write up as yet but i'll get on it ASAP. 

Keep your fingers crossed that I get a driver seat.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

^^ any updates


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

No damn it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't find a drivers seat. When I do find a seat they won't deliver it to a residence. I need a bussiness that has a docking bay. So now I'm trying to find a place I can use to have it shipped. Anyone have any ideas or a place locally to NJ or on the east coast I can drive to to pick up the seat????????


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

What about the other seats did you install those or waiting for driver seat to install all of it. I wanna do the same thing but I want to know if it fits first or i might just go to a junkyard pick up some 20sx seats and wrap them in leather


----------



## ballisticc (Aug 28, 2003)

Noone ever stated wheter or not the door panels/inserts are a direct fit...


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Kalel said:


> What about the other seats did you install those or waiting for driver seat to install all of it. I wanna do the same thing but I want to know if it fits first or i might just go to a junkyard pick up some 20sx seats and wrap them in leather



Still waiting on the drivers seat. Plus I'm out of town right now in CT. so I've put off working on my ride till I get back.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

i found out that when you buy g20 seats be sure to get the G20T seats and not the regular seats becuase the reglar seats have as much lumbar support as a shopping cart thats what i read on automotiveforums.com


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

TProfit said:


> Still waiting on the drivers seat. Plus I'm out of town right now in CT. so I've put off working on my ride till I get back.


Where in CT are u?


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> Where in CT are u?



Bridgeport.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

any updates


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

Still in Ct. I come back tomorrow and then it is time to get started on the fun.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

anxious to see how it comes out and how you got driver power seat to work


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

You and me both. Hey does anyone know how much it would cost to repair a blown airbag. I've found a drivers seat but the bag is blown and I wanted to know what goes into the repair of a blown bag. I don't need the bag replaced just to have the seat sown back up,


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

TProfit said:


> You and me both. Hey does anyone know how much it would cost to repair a blown airbag. I've found a drivers seat but the bag is blown and I wanted to know what goes into the repair of a blown bag. I don't need the bag replaced just to have the seat sown back up,


free with a needle and tread :thumbup:


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

hehehe, never thought of that....

But how would that look?


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

TProfit said:


> hehehe, never thought of that....
> 
> But how would that look?


It will look like handmade (bentley, maybach, rolls royce are hand sown :thumbup: )


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

I guess that would work since the bag blows at the seam anyway.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

I was reading the thread and the car in that picture with the black leather is a 200sx. so does that mean that the (p11) g20 seats fit both B14 bodys? i have been in both a sentra and a 200sx and the 200sx rear seat seems to be smaller. but dont quote me on dat. :givebeer:


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

any updates


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

I have G20(P10) front and rear seats i got them from 95sentra. I havent tried fitting them in the car yet the rear seats of the g20 are bigger then mines about 5 inches bigger in width. Going to try to rewrap them in two tone leather with nissan logo in headrest :thumbup: or i might just put them in car as is since they are in mint condition.


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

How did you pull that off.damn it I'm still looking........well I had to take a break cause of money but still............. :wtf:


----------



## 95sentra (Aug 28, 2003)

TProfit said:


> How did you pull that off.damn it I'm still looking........well I had to take a break cause of money but still............. :wtf:


I had them in the For Sale section :loser: j/p. He came over my house and picked them up.

Good Day,
Rafael H.


----------



## TProfit (Dec 18, 2003)

OH the horror.................. :dumbass:


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

TProfit said:


> How did you pull that off.damn it I'm still looking........well I had to take a break cause of money but still............. :wtf:


i guess im one lucky S.O.B.

BTW how is ur set-up going


----------



## The_Outlaw (Apr 10, 2004)

95sentra said:


> From what I read; if I remenber correctly they are direct bolt ons. If anything a rubber hammer and a drill isn't to much of a big deal.
> 
> -:- G20 Interior in a B14 -:-


Please I need that Pic, im trying to install the seats and i have the inner rail problem on my b13


----------



## Triple_T (Mar 18, 2004)

Im gonna buy the seats, front and rear, the whole damn setup, i hope it doesnt cost that much, but hey im willing to go for it, but when i get them i will make a step by step guide with pictures, so stay tuned


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

anyone installed them yet


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

juat bringng back an old (but interesting) thread...anyone got pics of g20 seats in a b14 sentra??? Pics please...thnx.... :cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Wow, this is an old thread. I thought I'd reply in light that I have the G20 black leather seats in my posession and I'm the only person to attempt it and also post on the forum (as far as I know)

I have P11 Seats out of a 2000 model. Front and rears, complete set, driver's is power, passenger's is not. The fronts are both heated.

I attempted to fit them into my Sentra GXE and NOTHING fit...cept for the rear lower part.

As for the front seats, the outer brackets are perfect, the inner brackets are too tall making the seats lean outward.
The rear lower clicked in just fine, but the rear uppers are a little wide. I can continue to use the middle bracket to hold the uppers in and the latches for the folding mechanism matches up, however the actual seats are an inch wide on either side meaning, I need to cut out a bracket on each side.

With the help of Chef, We're going to take a look at the situation this Saturday. We're gonna see where it's not fitting, and see if it fits into the SE-L (although I don't expect a different result).

Anyway, the seats are going into my SE-L no matter what. I will post up the result and the process in the coming weeks. Keep checking back


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

Thnx 99SEL... :thumbup: Cant wait for the pics,.......Good luck :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hmmm. Well, I refitted the front seats with chef. One thing I overlooked, the seats were in a wrecked car. One of the brackets I found out is really bent bad. I need to grab a torch and heat up the metal b/c it's too hard to bend.

There is more chance of a direct fit, but I still have this feeling it's gonna be to high. We were going to work on it tomorrow, but I remembered I had to be in Tampa which is where I am now. I'll continue on the project when I'm back in Orlando.

Right now, my top priority is getting rid of my old car, I finally dumped the engine off with Craig and the car is now ready for the crusher.  Bye ol' GXE


----------



## BaDDiS B13 SE R (May 16, 2004)

> any updates


guess wut fellas....i have some BLACK P11 LEATHER SEATS taking up space in my garage, i was plannin on doing a swap into my b13 ...but didnt want to rape the rails and stuff on these so for about 2 months now i've been tryin to sell...let me know, i am located in South Florida...make offers is wut it is(lowaballaz will have me closer to puttin them in my b13)...the seats are very clean, i will try and post pix a lil lataz


----------



## BaDDiS B13 SE R (May 16, 2004)

http://trinitun.webberz.com/upload/g20 leather 2.jpg
http://trinitun.webberz.com/upload/g20 leather 3.jpg
http://trinitun.webberz.com/upload/g20 leather 1.jpg


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

BaDDiS B13 SE R said:


> guess wut fellas....i have some BLACK P11 LEATHER SEATS taking up space in my garage, i was plannin on doing a swap into my b13 ...but didnt want to rape the rails and stuff on these so for about 2 months now i've been tryin to sell...let me know, i am located in South Florida...make offers is wut it is(lowaballaz will have me closer to puttin them in my b13)...the seats are very clean, i will try and post pix a lil lataz


$200.00


----------



## BaDDiS B13 SE R (May 16, 2004)

back seats look good inside!!!! keep the low ballin comin!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I tried them again, this time the driver's side which isn't bent, the inside rail is still too tall, the seats lean outward.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

i want g20 seats for my b14..which set am i better off getting p10 or p11?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

they both supposedly fit the same (require modification). P11 seats are nicer.


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

Baddis b13..planning on selling the front only, if so,...how much, in S. Fla as well


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

No he is selling them as a whole backs and fronts....If he does plan on parting out he is coming to me first right Baddis?????? HAHA


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

anyone on here install them yet?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

still in my garage. I need to talk to chef, he said he'd help me with them.


----------



## ballistic (Jul 16, 2002)

I am also about to do the swap on my se-l. Can't wait to get back in leather!


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

*brought back to life*

Was checking out this thread then forgot about it till today. Anyone have any updates?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I STILL have the seats sitting around. I'm thinking that I may have to switch out the seat rails so I can put them in my sentra. I'll keep everyone updated, but it could be awhile before I have tome to get to it.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

I still have seats in closet i'm going to sell them since i'm getting rid of the sentra and making room for a 02 Maxima


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

Kalel said:


> I still have seats in closet i'm going to sell them since i'm getting rid of the sentra and making room for a 02 Maxima


are u still selling those seats??


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Marius said:


> are u still selling those seats??


I want the rear one


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

woohoo i finally got em 

in case you didn't see my members ride thread...










if anybody has a clue how to put the rears on in a b14 let me know!! thanks


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Ask justin or Ninety nine se-l


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

Cool seats...do you have the write up for that.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

i dont because i bought them from a user here who what appears to be swapped b13 rails. they bolted right on with a little adjusting and bending here and there.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

jlee1469 said:


> i dont because i bought them from a user here who what appears to be swapped b13 rails. they bolted right on with a little adjusting and bending here and there.


Cool..thanks for the heads up...I want to do it soon. :cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

looks good, I'm still being lazy about it. I don't know what to do. Rears: lower part fits right in, folding part, the outer brackets need to be widened an inch on each side.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> looks good, I'm still being lazy about it. I don't know what to do. Rears: lower part fits right in, folding part, the outer brackets need to be widened an inch on each side.


yea i noticed those brackets needed to be moved as well as the hooks... and the plastic trim on the sides need to be removed too i think... i just hope that its possible to fit em because there is so little space back there =(


----------



## Joekuh (Aug 14, 2005)

bump......yes i know its been a while but i recently got my b14 ( not n se-r  ) and i wanna do this install.....im researching on it and was wondering if there was a write-up yet...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Joekuh said:


> bump......yes i know its been a while but i recently got my b14 ( not n se-r  ) and i wanna do this install.....im researching on it and was wondering if there was a write-up yet...


well the 7 pages might help, but if not, you can read www.nissanperformancemag.com 200sx 1.6T. Follow mikes directions on installing the front seats, cuz that is what you will prolly need to do. As for the rear, you will just need to customize stuff.


----------



## Joekuh (Aug 14, 2005)

something tells me the rear seats are gonna be a problem...but if i do it right i'll make a write up :cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's what I know. The fronts can be installed with a new set of seat brackets. Any shop can make a good set of brackets. I already have the brackets, but there are a few things preventing me from going forward at this moment.
1. the seat brackets aren't quite right and need to be modified. 2. I need to stitch up where the airbag popped. 3. I need to weld the brackets to the seats. 4. no money to do 1-3.

as for the rears, they are about 1" too wide on either side. This isn't too big of a deal since there is a 1" bracket that can be cut off and you can use the outer wall as the bracket. HOWEVER, the plastic that covers up the bracket would have to be cut and without some work, you're going to see bare metal walls in the cabin.


----------



## 1badsuv (Oct 14, 2005)

I searched and ended here.
I would like more comfortable front seats for my wifes 97 200sx. We like the car, with the exception of the lack of power and the discomfort for a long trip. Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, they're comfortable, but they ride a little high, nothing can be done, the seat pans are touching the floor.


----------



## 1badsuv (Oct 14, 2005)

Bumping this again--tell me please-are the g20 seats truly more comfy in the long run? do the angles fit better?
how about "BUTT" support? 

I'm seriously thinking of this, but I don't want to waste my time and back if it isn't going to help my back. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Sicx13 (May 2, 2002)

this tread has came back from the dead too many times lol


----------

